# Oversize Ruby cylinders



## lvst4evr (Feb 28, 2008)

I recently finished installing the 1/2" oversize,(original are 3/8") Ruby cylinders I had gotten from Royce at Quisenberry Station. Naturally I accessed the Dave Hottmann "Ruby tune up", previous posting to finish it up! Wow, what a difference they made. My IDA took right off with 6 cars & then the same with 12! Also it runs real slow now, which is what I was, really, looking for!!! Now all I have to do is R.C. it. Thanks again Royce! Jim Spanier


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to hear that you are one of the few that have those cylinders. It was a short production run of just 25 sets. I spoke to Royce today and he said he just has a couple sets left.


----------



## lvst4evr (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Jason; yeah they're great. The machining is awesome! Given the Ruby line is just an entry level loco, but I for one am not satisfied with it running around trackage at warp speed! I had talked to Charles B. in the past & he suggested them & also Cliff at Accucraft did. Royce said that when his supply ran out there would be no more! Jim S.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, whats the secret to getting those cylinders? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ill have to talk to Royce, I dont know why you never got yours yet....


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

rkapuaala, 

I just sent you an email off line. Please let me know you got it. 

Royce


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Royce, 
Sorry, I've been very busy the last few days,,,, too busy to check the forum,,,, as you already know, I did get your message, and I am looking forward to getting the cylinders.


----------



## NG-downunder (May 11, 2008)

Hi Guys.

I'm just new to this forum. I have been reading your posts for a while.
I have a Ruby as well. I built from a kit. It runs well but I would like it to go slower.

I would like to know if the oversize cylinders are still available?
I sent an email to Quisenberry, but have not yet had a reply.


As I live in New Zealand it is a bit difficult to phone. 
Could someone post a reply if they have the latest details on availability.


Cheers.


----------



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Royce. 
I too have tryed to reach you by E-mail,and phone, 
everytime I call,the voice mailbox is full. 
I would like to buy a set of Oversize Ruby cylinders. 
Can you please get back to me?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Royce, 
I tried emailing you. The cylinders have not come yet (I believe you said Thurs or Fri at least thats what your email says). Can I get a tracking number to see if this order has been lost in shipping. I wouldn't have posted this in an open forum, but when I read the two posts above I am concerned that your email might not be working.


----------



## NG-downunder (May 11, 2008)

Royce,

Can please reply to the to the above questions about availability.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

MIlton Locomotive works in the UK is again taking orders for oversize Ruby cylinders, and as Sterling has dropped way down against the Dollar they should be a good purchase for you guys now ??. email Paul Smith at his web site... 

http://www.rhhfranks.co.uk/sm32 website/frameset-1.htm


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty good that they are back at a reasonable price...They were well over 200.00 at one point. I notice that the rear cylinder head is a single piece though. The ones that were produced for Quisenberry Station have the current Accucraft design with ha 2 piece design and a O-Ring for a seal. Eventually the o piece wears out link on mine and a few other that I know of. You then just deal with steam and water leaking from the rod. Another note on the cylinders is Royces are 1/2" as the smaller boilers do not have the capacity to run 9/16" ones as well during testing. Unless of course you want to drag race...


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Might check archive for Dave Hottmann's Ruby cylinder work. Been awhile but I seem to remember he kept going until he finally got to 3/4. That proved a little too much so back to 5/8. Pulled like a GS4 ;-)) There are pics with something like 30+ freights. 'Course his Ruby weights in at around 25# with all the lead he put in the side tanks, etc. His was a serial, seemed every couple of weeks Dave had done it again, ...made bigger again and again. Gee I miss the good old days on MLS.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I think he put 7/8" cylinders in the mogul...I wouldn't mind doing some larger cylinders in mine as the dam cylinder assembly is a huge heatsink. Onlu drawback to larger is loss of supplies of steam, water and most importantly fuel to keep the steam producing at a faster rate. 

On my friends Ruby that I put a set of 1/2" cylinders on I loaded the safety spring to 60-70 lbs. That way it does not waste any steam. Maybe someday soon there will be a thread on my Mogul changes..For now Im completing the K28 changes and paint touchups. Completing the Porter masterclass in steam them onto something else. Maybe a Dewinton scratchbuild to put my new lathe to good use.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rodblakeman on 10/25/2008 3:54 PM

MIlton Locomotive works in the UK is again taking orders for oversize Ruby cylinders, and as Sterling has dropped way down against the Dollar they should be a good purchase for you guys now ??. email Paul Smith at his web site... 

http://www.rhhfranks.co.uk/sm32 website/frameset-1.htm 


Looks like I missed that deal. I checked the site and they are not there either. I never got mine from Royce, and I'm looking for anyone else that sells them, but I'm a little concerned about this, are these still the same cylinders with the steam chest that looks smaller than the cylindre? Or are they just over sized?


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 10/26/2008 10:27 AM
Posted By rodblakeman on 10/25/2008 3:54 PM

MIlton Locomotive works in the UK is again taking orders for oversize Ruby cylinders, and as Sterling has dropped way down against the Dollar they should be a good purchase for you guys now ??. email Paul Smith at his web site... 

http://www.rhhfranks.co.uk/sm32 website/frameset-1.htm 


Looks like I missed that deal. I checked the site and they are not there either. I never got mine from Royce, and I'm looking for anyone else that sells them, but I'm a little concerned about this, are these still the same cylinders with the steam chest that looks smaller than the cylindre? Or are they just over sized?

email Milton's and ask them about their cylinders. At least you might get on their wait list. Web sites of small co's usually lag by quite a bit of time when it comes to getting updated.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Say, 
Does anyone have pics of these cylinders? I'd like to make sure they still look like the ones I was suppose to get last year. Royce swears he will mail them to me this Thurs, but I don't want them if they are just a larger version of the cylinders that come with the kit.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Richard,
Here is a picture of the cylinders I got from Royce while building my Ruby-Mason Bogie. I could not be happier with them.










Hope this helps.
redbeard AKA Larry Newman SA #1956


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Bummer man, I guess I will have to cancel the order. The ones I was shown last year had a small steam chest on top of large cylinders, and more of a prototypical look. Thanks for the pic Larry.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Rich
There were never any photos of any smaller valve chest. The cylinders are replacements to the OEM and only offer a larger bore. I was the one that posted the photos. The only difference on the prototype vs the production was front cylinder covers have a recess on the inside of the bolt circle.

Here are the orignal photos.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason, 
I'm not sure what the bolt circle is, but thats the look I'm talking about,,, where the part that would be a steam chest is inset from the cylinder for a more prototypical look. I better email Royce back.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Richard,
Sorry, I should have posted a picture of the cylinders with the valves attached here is a couple pictures of the assemblies after painting.




















redbeard AKA Larry Newman SA#1956


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Larry, those are the ones I remember. BTW, nice job on the loco.


----------



## NG-downunder (May 11, 2008)

Here's the link to Milton's page on oversize cylinders.
Not done this before so hope it works.


http://www.rhhfranks.co.uk/sm32website/frameset-1.htm


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

As happened before, when going to the supplied link, no cylinders were to be found. However, I rooted around and found them.

SuperRuby/Ida/Mimi 

The website uses frames, so the posted links always take you to the wrong page.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dwight, 
Royce said he was sending them yesterday and would give me a tracking num this time, but like before, he's not responding to email and hasn't sent the tracking number. I'm thinking he' s probably not going to send them again.... Lets see that will make it about a year since I was supposedly 3rd in line for a pair and the price for them has gone up 40 bucks in that time. I'm a little p.o. about having to pay more for something because someone wouldn't send them when I first ordered them, but then I really want them so I'll pay. But if he's going to keep me waiting, I'm going to try this guy in England. Maybe he really will send me a pair.


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

rkapuaala, 

I contacted Milton Locomotive Works in Oct 2006 to be put on the list for cylinders in the next run. I never heard a thing back from them. No acknowledgement at all. Contacted them again in June of 2007 to see if I could get a custom made set at a higher price turned out as they do custom machine work too. I never even got the courtesy of a reply to my request for information as to the possibility . Guess they don't like Yanks. Don't see you getting them from Milton anytime soon. 

Charles M SA #74


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, that's reassuring. At least Royce always told me he was sending them or that I was next on the list :0


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

CharlesM, After reading your post above I emailed MLW and mentioned your inquiry that got no reply, here is the answer I received: 


Hi Rod, 

Have checked back though our records and i have no record of emails from Charles M, he may have been caught in the Anti Spam system we use, please try again and i will look out for it. 

-- 
All the best Paul 
Milton Loco Works 
http://www.sm32.co.uk 

If anyone is still looking for replacement cylinders for the Ruby & UK Accucraft engines please try emailing Paul again at "[email protected]"


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

_Richard,_ 
Check your email, your email came to my work address over the weekend. I responded this morning.

Royce


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, 

I got my cylinders from Royce and they are installed and work great . Thanks for checking for me on Milton Loco Works. I don't know what happened there. 

Charles M SA#74


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles, 
I envy you /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

YES! YES! YES! I finally got them just five minutes ago  They are beautiful! I'm tempted to drop everything I'm working on now and start on Kauila!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

HEY, at last!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

These cylinders appear to be a direct replacement for the OEMs. So you just drop them in and bolt the orginal steam crest back on? 

My son and I came across an almost new Ruby the other day. I'd like to machine my own cylinders, so just use the old one as a pattern, I guess.

Total Ruby newb here

Thanks for posting this, Bob


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, 
I wouldn't use the old ones as patterns if I was you. I would use the replacements as patterns.


----------

